# cops!



## lemon_breed08 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok guys i have 18 plants in a patch and the land owner found them and called the cops and there still there and the last time i was out there it was 4 days ago so they probably have pics of me and i dont know what to do should i just say forget them or should i go back there all covered up and chop them down and get rid of the buckets if anyone know's the law for michigan or the u.s let me know cuzz i really have a BAD problem on my hands so any comments at all are a big help thanks guys?


----------



## wakebud77 (Jul 19, 2008)

Forget it. maybe go back to the place at night sometime but prolly just let them go. its not worth jail time if they are watching it now. how do you know he found your grow place?


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 19, 2008)

first of all.. if your fingerprints are on the buckets or anything else.. you need to get them... if you do decide to go back for any reason.. rock camo and try to be in and out as fast as posable.. also when you go move in slowly and watch for signs of people being in or around the patch... look for wildlife.. if you see wildlife in the trees and such then most likely theres noone around.. also watch out... donno how the dea works up there but sometimes they set up booby traps (cameras)  that will trip and try to catch you in the patch.. maby rock a ski mask.. other than that if the cops know where your crop is id wash my hands of it.. get rid of anything that links you 2 the patch and chill.. if the cops come to talk to you about it just deny you know anything about it.. if they cant link you 2 it and its not on your property your golden


----------



## HMAN (Jul 19, 2008)

Never Go Back!!!!! Ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jul 19, 2008)

no the nabors called the cops. one of my other nabors told me about it and they were suspected to to go out there and all the plants are still there they have to have trail cams up i know it but im not shure i dont know what to do i really think that they have pics of me watering them if there is cameras up they have my face that is for shure now should i kill them or not!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

i wouldn't even go down the road they're on. stay away. sorry to hear it though


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2008)

that sucks.... goodluck and stay safe, ps if it rained recently all finger prints should be destroyed, smoke out and await the results.


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks guys im probably going to go to jail or prison for a long time im 18 and im not going to juvie im on probation already and i think i failed my piss test **** is just adding up im going away for a long time arnt i just tell me if i am really just tell me i want to know if i have to prepare to leave!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

dude chill, your freakin out. how many days has it been since you where there? any kind of moisture such as dew destroys fingure prints. plus this isn't  CSI they dont really do that stuff. if you've been since the cops have been there you most likely caught. there is no way to fingure print those buckets they won't even try. just don't go back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah sounds like growing wasnt the best idea for you as now its violation probation, could be a misdmr or felony depending on state and how many plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2008)

slowmo what CSI isnt real hahahhahaha maybe if its the feds right.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

ya, when i get paranoid i believe they can smell the smoke from 2 miles away and they can see thru the walls of my house. jk i hope i don't ever get like that.  

wait you didn't leave them any bodily fluids did you? they have that data base that has everyones DNA stored in it. jk sorry not makin fun of the situation, im stoned so sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2008)

hahaha well said... also i was just watching law and order and thinking of this.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 19, 2008)

i would leave them alone- if they know you are taking care of them then they are building their case to bust you- DENY DENY DENY if it comes to that.


tell then you found them if anything....

if nothing happens then let nature take care of them or if your certian its safe keep tending.

i wouldnt mess with them anymore- its not worth it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd Be Goin Out There In The Middle Of The Night And Yankin Em Up..if I Wasnt On Probation And Only 18 Yrs Old..in Your Case,just Leave Em Alone,you Never Know What The Cops Have Set Up If They Know About Them,but Didnt Take Them.sounds Like A Trap To Me,stay Well Away From There And Keep Your House Clean Too,just In Case For Some Reason They Show Up At Your House.just Like Everybody Else Said,deny It To The Fullest.never Admit To Anything.i Also Live In Michigan,and Had Some Of My Crops Found By A Land Owner.i Never Seen The Cops Or The Land Owners.i Just Went Out To Water Them And Realized They Were Gone.im Not Sure If The Land Owner Took Them To Harvest Them,or Just Took Them And Burned Em But I Never Grew In That Woods Ever Again.just Be Safe Dude,dont Risk Your Sanity For Some Bud Plants,you Can Always Germ Some Seeds And Try Again When Your Hands Are Clean From Probation.your Still Young,you'll Beable To Grow Again.-good Luck-peace


----------



## bznuts (Jul 20, 2008)

...dude this ones up to you 

i have spent my fair share of nights behind bars. it is not the place to be.

my two sense would be: _follow your gut_

*GL*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 20, 2008)

Totally Agree,but If For Some Reason You Feel You Must Go Back Out There To Get Them.i'd Recommend Renting One Of Them Ape Costumes.that Way If Somebody Is Out There..chances Are Youll Scare Em Away =) Unless Their Cops..then Your Kinda Screwed.lol,i'd Probably See On The News That Bigfoot Was Spotted In Michigan =) It'd Be Great.but Either Way Dude,do What Your Gut Feelings Telling You To Do.id Just Seems Wierd That The Cops Know But Havent Been Out There To Chop Em..something Real Fishy About That But Then Again,theyd Rather Have Grower And Crops,than To Just Have Crops. (unless Their One Of Them Cops That Actually Toke)know What Im Sayin?-later


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 20, 2008)

i say take the scalded dog approach. as in run like a. do not go back there. 
you can claim ''that its really wierd that you mention buckets occifer i had some walk off a month or two ago........'' and all the have is prints and a lie only YOU have to keep straight in court. if the got you on camera this tack won't help but if you get hauled in don;t open your yap and dont beleive a word they say. and lawyer up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 20, 2008)

very good idea,thatd work,as long as you live around where they are.if you didnt and they wanted your id you'd be kinda screwed


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 20, 2008)

p.s.
if you ever need a lawyor for a weed related charge,find one through the norml.org website.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2008)

If the cops know about the plants and the plant have been left in place without being cut down by the police they have been left alive for a reason, to catch you in the act of tending them, IF and its a big IF, they had you on camera you would have been busted already, so dont worry about any previous pics you think they may have, if they have any then the quality or angle was not good enough to identify you.

DO NOT GO BACK!

On the other hand, your neighbours may only be saying the plants have been reported so you dont go back and they can have them 

*Paranoia is a disturbed thought process characterised by excessive anxiety or fear, often to the point of irrationality and delusion. Paranoid thinking typically includes persecutory beliefs concerning a perceived threat. *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 20, 2008)

lemon_breed08 said:
			
		

> ok guys i have 18 plants in a patch and the land owner found them and called the cops and there still there and the last time i was out there it was 4 days ago so they probably have pics of me and i dont know what to do should i just say forget them or should i go back there all covered up and chop them down and get rid of the buckets if anyone know's the law for michigan or the u.s let me know cuzz i really have a BAD problem on my hands so any comments at all are a big help thanks guys?


 
*Bummer.  DONT EVER GO BACK AT ALL  < EVER> *

*Dont go anywhere near the place, NOT NOT NOT even IF you left your name, address, pictures, fingerprints, DNA, and birth certificate. *

*If LEO knows about the grow and hasnt cut it down, LEO is waiting to catch you.  I would guess they already installed the infrared cameras around the grow and are just waiting for you to return.  *

*In michigan it's a felony to grow. *

*Dont be a FOOL.  Be cool, never ever go back there or anywhere near there again.  I'd also avoid the land owner because He may have been shown your pictures.*

*Some local kid planted 15 plants on my swamp last summer, I found em, then LEO found em, let em alone, put up cameras and I had to Liar-up to get out of it when my pictures were taken. this alone cost me nearly $3k*

*If you are in an urban area, LEO may not be able to identify you by the picture.  If you go back, and they grab you in person, you have no hope of getting past this without a court date and subsequent prison time.*

*Be safe, stay away from that old identified grow.  :aok: *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

I would never go back even if there were 1 million dollars left there.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 20, 2008)

hey dude man-up bro, if they got you than it is time for a lawyer, keep your head.. i dont think they know that it is yours, if they did why havent they come to talk to you.. dont freak stay cool!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 20, 2008)

I would listen to our brothers & sisters they know because they've been there.  Leos don't have enough to bust you don't give them any more ammo.

Stay safe bro.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 20, 2008)

Pack Your bags and go on Vacation... Stay away for a month... That's what I'd do... Wouldn't like to be in your place... Situation sounds bad...
Hope it goes nice for you... Stay away from there.... Try lead a normal life... If not - Go beat the hell out of that Bastard who called the cops... 
Good luck Tommy


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 20, 2008)

im with hippy on this one... if they had pix of you or anything linking you to the plants they would have kickd your door in by now.. cops are crazy.. they wouldnt let you go free this long if they had pix of you watering the plants.. 

like i said before.. forget you ever had them.. act like you donno anything about them.. and for gods sake, quit smoking weed before a piss test... thats just dumb.. 

Post Script: THC is filterd out of the body thru your liver.. next time you have a piss test to take and you think you might not pass it, drink as much water as you posably can the day of and the day before the test.. you will pass


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2008)

This interaction is what this forum is about, a member we dont know, never will know, came with a worry and serious concern, and suddenly we as a group came to give advice as soon as we could, this is what makes this forum taller than others.


----------



## snuggles (Jul 20, 2008)

Walk away and don't ever go back. If you really think they have been discovered just get out now.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

Well lets just see if he comes back or not. If he doesn't then greed may have got the best of him.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 20, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> dude chill, your freakin out. how many days has it been since you where there? any kind of moisture such as dew destroys fingure prints. plus this isn't CSI they dont really do that stuff. if you've been since the cops have been there you most likely caught. there is no way to fingure print those buckets they won't even try. just don't go back.


 
Oh yes they do  do that stuff.They take finger prints and DNA off of what ever they can....I know this from experience and fingerprints are from oils in our fingers so dew does not wash them off...imo


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

water will make the fingerprints unusable. I know because about 5 years ago some one opened my kitchen window and stole some stuff. The cops could clearly see the huge hand prints left on the glass but could not get usuable prints becuase the moisture had gotten to them.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This interaction is what this forum is about, a member we dont know, never will know, came with a worry and serious concern, and suddenly we as a group came to give advice as soon as we could, this is what makes this forum taller than others.


 




:yeahthat:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2008)

Do not go back. Its that simple. Thats what they are waiting for you to do. If they had pictures of you, you would be in cuffs.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 20, 2008)

put it this way bud, i live in this wonderful hell called Michigan, patiently awaiting a move to canada. I got 7 outside in my back yard. and who knows how many others actually took when i went and pulled my johny pot seed walk. one of my buds has 3 patches going along a river within the same 5-10 mile radius. plus the change of legislation up for vote. Now as far as going back let me tell you what around these parts theres only one way to do something like that. 

4 ppl all black past 3 am in the morning that means you only got 2 hours of pure darkness. I'll be making a couple trips like that this year and i gotta say just how sure are you about him knowing their there. and the next question would be how did he find them. were you out there and lead him to it basically? if thats the case if i were u i'd would've acted faster rather than forget about it. if you would've pulled an operation that night u'd be fine. dirty, sore, and tired, but u'd still have all ur plants.


----------



## Alistair (Jul 20, 2008)

I would never go back there if it were me.  I doubt that the cops would make the effort to get finger prints, seeing as they should have bigger fish to fry than somebody growing plants.  If they asked me about it, I'd deny it in the face of all evidence. It seems like it would be a waste of their time to take you to court over it.  This isn't a murder investigation.  If it were a murder they were investigating, they'd for sure get finger prints.  Hopefully this isn't high on their list of priorities.  

Yeah, stay away from there.  What's done is done, try not to worry about the spilled milk.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 21, 2008)

damn


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I remember from my experiences my old times when I was young, very young enough for people to not believe me that I grew outdoor back in woods.. my parents didnt believe me  that was my good time I wish I didnt tell (confess) to them, years later they understood and know Im careful now... anyway back to the past of my experiences  when I saw hunters found my plants, I had to go I had to leave, its better on their hand when I saw them excited about it.. had to find other spots too.. for what the worth, they do not need to know period. so leave! its for their own good, maybe what it come around it does come around so leave it for good.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 21, 2008)

Exactly, how do you know your neighbors actually called the cops? Secondly, how did your neighbors find out that you are growing pot? 



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If the cops know about the plants and the plant have been left in place without being cut down by the police they have been left alive for a reason, to catch you in the act of tending them, IF and its a big IF, they had you on camera you would have been busted already, so dont worry about any previous pics you think they may have, if they have any then the quality or angle was not good enough to identify you.
> 
> DO NOT GO BACK!
> 
> ...


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 21, 2008)

i thank iron lotus for his avatar. hummina-hummina-gamiska


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats a AVITART IRON LOTUS. THANKS lol


----------



## choking_victim (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd wait until around the predicted harvest, then go on a co-op mission. 2 people, 9 plant bundles each.
 maybe I shouldn't be the one for advice, but I'd get my plants back.
I doubt anyone would stand out there, day and night to watch you try and take some plants. Even surveillance is almost out of the question. 
 Don't take my advice, I'm just stoned.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't go there ever again.  Ever.  Never ever ever ever.

If the cops showed up at your house (which I seriously doubt), that's way better than if they caught you, red-handed, at the grow location.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 21, 2008)

Yo Ho lemon breed08,

  Slow up for a few moments and allow your brain to function. Eighteen plants is cool, but it's not going to be the end of the world if you lose them. 
  It would seem that there are a few questions as to how all this happened, and in time you will maybe find out what gives, maybe you won't.

 Let's say leo shows up at your place, and you get hauled off. Don't say anything without a lawyers advice period. 

  I looked up the laws in your state with regard to possesion and/or cultivation you can find your answers here hxxp://norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4544

 First don't panic or freak out over this. Each minute that passes works in your favor. Yes prints do degrade, and you can always play dumb as far as the rest of the world is concerned.

 The big thing in all this is for you to realize that your young and you can always start another crop in another place,  in another time.  So really what is there to worry over.

 Give it as much time as you think that you need to give and take your dog if you got one out for a stroll passed the spot. You can always deny any knowledge, and just say your walking your pooch, or looking for a stray cat that went this way, and you felt sorry for it and thought hey a good pet if I can get near him to see if he is tame. Bring along something a cat would eat.
 I rather lean towards the idea of starting over, only this time 

TELL NO ONE.

Good luck bro, let us know what you find out, and in the meantime we'll keep up some good thoughts for you.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 21, 2008)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> I'd wait until around the predicted harvest, then go on a co-op mission. 2 people, 9 plant bundles each.
> maybe I shouldn't be the one for advice, but I'd get my plants back.
> I doubt anyone would stand out there, day and night to watch you try and take some plants. Even surveillance is almost out of the question.
> Don't take my advice, I'm just stoned.


 
ive got trailcams for hunting deer on my land and nobody has to be there to see you bro. set em on a tree, check em every couple of days and anything that passes inside of 40 yards or so gets a nice no-flash digital photo taken of it even at night. these things cost as little as $75. handy as hell if you dont wanna hang around all day to snap the shot yourself.

and iffin you live in arural area how much you wanna bet one of these cops we all hope your not gonna have to deal with hunts? im smarter than most cops ive met but theres allways the exception that proves the rule.

its not worth going back there. you might not have homegrown to smoke but i can promise theres even less to smoke in the pokey.


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 22, 2008)

Prints on the buckets don't mean squat. It means you touched them at one time or another. You didn't leave prints on the plants.
Let 'em go for a while and go back in a week or so. I can't imagine any leo agency having the resources to scope it out forever for a few lousy plants.


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jul 22, 2008)

no guys im not busted just wasent able to get to a computer i maid a dicision while talking to a couple trusted friends and we all think that there arnt pics just everyone is trying to catch me going out to them so last night i went home got on full camo and a camo face cover went back there and two at a time moved them by myself now there rite next to my house not better but ill be safe like you guys said if they had something on me they wouldent wait so i grabed them and pieced and within the next week im going to move them to a friends house and he will take care of them while im not there luckly i dident put them in the ground just yet i have to go fix the van that im moving them all in after this ill let you guys know and hell if i get a camera i'll show you what i so desperitly wanted to save but thats later so thanks for all the threads and who ever said that this is the best forum cuzz everyone comes together for a common purpose hell yea guys thanks ill keep you posted and besides i failed a piss test so im eather going to jail for a month or getting extendid probation eather way i have to see the majistrate thell tell me then if they have me on camera?


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont think waiting to take em to your buddys is safe. take them now, as in yesterday. you still dont know who talked to who as far as the neighbors and the jakes(leo). id et them off the property toot suite.


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jul 22, 2008)

yes probably a good idea  but i cant get any type of good transpertation untill he comes back on wed so im stuck and plus i like having them there i can sit down next to them and just check them out i mean there already almost as tall as me and im 6 foot and i have untill november to pick them uhh i cant wait i just hope om off of probation when i pick them cuzz if im not then i gess i'll just age the buds oh well it will still be sweet! i think im ok anyway now cuzz i moved them and nothing happend i think the cops would freak by now!


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jul 22, 2008)

ya but your prabably rite i should get them off now i agree i just cant and i had to move them then because rumer was that they were there so i just moved them so i dont know its probably a dumb idea but i had to do something so i did!


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jul 22, 2008)

i'll give you guys the storie i know the cops know about them thats a fact how it doesent matter but i do know they know and for there being cameras i doubt it i had friends check it out no one has ever found them and i told a couple people to go back there a couple days before like say 4 of 5 trusted people that wont take them and they dident then last night i ran in there all covered up and haled them out so now there has been too many faces back there to pin point it on me i think im ok as long as i get them off the property asap so what do you guys think.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 22, 2008)

You sir are braver then I.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jul 22, 2008)

lemon_breed08 said:
			
		

> ill be safe like you guys said if they had something on me they wouldent wait


 
I know that...I...didn't say that.


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jul 22, 2008)

rite my bad


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 23, 2008)

good call lemon_breed, I would have done the same. In fact, I have a few times lol. Much safe mojo heading your way!!!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 23, 2008)

i'd be putting them inside something to hide them.if your p.o. shows up at your house and sees em..your screwed.be damn careful when transporting em.6ft plants are gonna be a pain in the ace to transport.use common sense when doin so,dont wear a hat,dont slouch down,dont speed,take back roads..and you should be good.ive transported plant b-4,but never 6foot plants.i wish you all the luck in the world,let us know how it goes-peace


----------



## mojosat (Jul 23, 2008)

Wait untill dark, then put em in the neigbors yard that called the cops and call 911 from a payphone saying you see a prowler in the back yard of that address.   Just write this grow off. I know it can be hard, especially if they are close to being done, but it's not worth getting the book thrown at you. If your on probation, you should NOT be growing to start with, just asking for trouble.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jul 23, 2008)

mojosat said:
			
		

> Wait untill dark, then put em in the neigbors yard that called the cops and call 911 from a payphone saying you see a prowler in the back yard of that address.


 
Another bad idea.

What if the neighbor has security cameras and records that?  Or, let's say he trips and breaks his ankles and can't walk.  Or, what if the neighbor catches him?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow. You are a ballsy young man. You're headed for disaster. Good luck. Hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with Sticky, ok you may have got away with it this time, so in your mind you will think its ok to do it again and again and again, sooner or later your number is up, and by this time your risks would have gotten bigger leading to bigger punishment, keep your mind dude, dont let risks take your freedom.

eace:


----------



## mojosat (Jul 23, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Another bad idea.
> 
> What if the neighbor has security cameras and records that? Or, let's say he trips and breaks his ankles and can't walk. Or, what if the neighbor catches him?


 
I see sarcasm escapes your massive intellect...read the second half of the post for the sound advice I gave.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 23, 2008)

i wouldve said never go back to those plants ever again but.... if it was me personally i could see myself pacing around my front door trying to figure out a way to get my beautiful ladies back in sight so i cant give any advice on this one


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess it just depends on how important staying free is.  For instance, if you've been in trouble, and then you willfully violate probation, and then you plant 18 plants that got found, you moved them to your house... dude, if you don't shed some stupid real soon, you're going to prison... if not this time, maybe next time.  Good luck with your plan, I hope you can stay lucky for a while.  Was there anything you wanted to do when you grow up...?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 24, 2008)

Your biggest mistake could very well be the 4 or 5 people you think wont rat on you..if LEO puts them under pressure your *** is grass...
you need to listen to these folks advise and wash your hands of this crap,
unless prison is in your 5 year plan... be wise. you're young..

They're probably on to you already...just waitin on a chance to nab ya..

and cops dont TAKE the crop..they wait on you to come back so they can link it to you..mask or not..too many people know theyre yours..dont count on 19 year old friends to keep they're mouth shut. jail is a scary place.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 25, 2008)

i think the number 1 thing to remember always is : you really CANT trust everyone, all it takes is one person in a bad situation to rat you out and youre toast.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2008)

cultivation in michigan - less than 20 plants, 4yr. felony + $20,000
                                 20-200 plants, 7yr. felony + $500,000
                                 200+, 15yr. felony + $10,000,000
ie... norml.org
kinda scary, huh?


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 25, 2008)

Lemon Breed is braver than we thought a  
Well done dude! Good luck moving them around... 
I wouldn't keep them at home for now.. Sounds risky to me.. But I am often paranoid... I wouldn't have gone back for them in the first place! :hubba: 
Enjoyed reading the updates... Send us some pics when you can...


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jul 25, 2008)

lol reading all your guys's threads about how i am a dumb *** trust me i know very well but for some reason i cant just let them go i just cant im a tree hugger when it comes to my babies like for real i just sit out there and hang out with them for hours expecting ploting how big they will get and everything and i dont know i just love my plants i know im dumb and honestly if i get busted for this im skipping town but trust me when i say this next year im not going to grow i plant to leave the state after high school and i dont have a p.o. im 18 which means adult probation and random drug tests that's it so whatever but other then that oh yea and the people that know about my plants, well lets just say we have delt with the so called police befoure and they dident nail me then because no one talked and we had our stories straight so i know what you guys are thinking for shore but i can trust them! and thats a fact.  But i have plans to move them tomorrow night i have it figured out i have them in a perfect place to get them in the van and were leaving at one to move cuzz the police switch posts at one they all go in and the night shift go's out and at 3 is too late cuzz thats when they run the back roads looking for drunks so im going to move them at one and put them at the house im at now and my best friend will take care of them and i give him a little bud and everyones happy and i know 18 6 ft plants are allot but im doing it screw it i mean if i get caught i'll get out on a p. r. bond and im taking off leaving this state but if all goes as planed im chillin listenin to bob marley dont worry about a thing and not bothering no one so we will see ill let you guys see them if i can just get a camera thats the only prob is getting a camera without anyone knowing what im doing ill try but no garantees well thanks for all the tips keep sending the threads it all helps for realy you guys bring up some things i would never think off so thanks but ill keep you all posted later!


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 25, 2008)

lemon_breed08 said:
			
		

> lol reading all your guys's threads about how i am a dumb *** trust me i know very well but for some reason i cant just let them go i just cant im a tree hugger when it comes to my babies like for real i just sit out there and hang out with them for hours expecting ploting how big they will get and everything and i dont know i just love my plants i know im dumb and honestly if i get busted for this im skipping town but trust me when i say this next year im not going to grow i plant to leave the state after high school and i dont have a p.o. im 18 which means adult probation and random drug tests that's it so whatever but other then that oh yea and the people that know about my plants, well lets just say we have delt with the so called police befoure and they dident nail me then because no one talked and we had our stories straight so i know what you guys are thinking for shore but i can trust them! and thats a fact. But i have plans to move them tomorrow night i have it figured out i have them in a perfect place to get them in the van and were leaving at one to move cuzz the police switch posts at one they all go in and the night shift go's out and at 3 is too late cuzz thats when they run the back roads looking for drunks so im going to move them at one and put them at the house im at now and my best friend will take care of them and i give him a little bud and everyones happy and i know 18 6 ft plants are allot but im doing it screw it i mean if i get caught i'll get out on a p. r. bond and im taking off leaving this state but if all goes as planed im chillin listenin to bob marley dont worry about a thing and not bothering no one so we will see ill let you guys see them if i can just get a camera thats the only prob is getting a camera without anyone knowing what im doing ill try but no garantees well thanks for all the tips keep sending the threads it all helps for realy you guys bring up some things i would never think off so thanks but ill keep you all posted later!


 
Like Bob Marley says,:2940th_rasta: "Every little thing, is gonna be all right now"


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 25, 2008)

and that, my friend and fellow scofflaw is why we are here.......good luck, and do it right.


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

growing indoors or out doors, you should never tell anyone! not even your wife or girl no matter what. you know, what happens if you get into an arguenment. They are pissed, and your in trouble you see. I dont think its a good idea to kick it with your plants outdoors either because you never know who is going to walk by and see you there with the plants. just forget them. if its that important to you find a new place and try again next year. I dont think your dumb or anything but it sure isn't safe to try to harvest the plants or even go near them. Well what ever you do good luck and try not to get cought!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 26, 2008)

It's obvious that he dont care if he gets caught and he aint ganna listen..

GOODLUCK DUDE...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

I just don't know what to tell ya man...except you got some balls or either shite stupid...Best of luck to ye'


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jul 27, 2008)

dude... for one, they are not gonna look for finger prints. that **** is expensive and time consuming. Dont even trip off of it, dont acknowledge it and if they bring you in, deny it till the very end. They are gonna tell you they have your photo, but i bet you they are lying. The investigators they hire are the best of the best and they will say anything to get you to confess. DO NOT ACKNOWLEDGE IT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES! get a lawyer. But i bet you they wont even come for you.

Its over, and if your in trouble like you say you are as it is, i wouldn't be growing anymore, especially on someone else's land. Im sure you'll be fine and good luck dude.

ohhh and my uncle got 5 years for growing. my aunt just failed a piss test and didnt get a damn thing. they just told her not to do it again. If you were to get caught up, it'll probably be a misdameanor chage. But it also depends on what your on probation for...


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jul 27, 2008)

Doesn't this suck how most of us, if not all of us, have to worry about this. I hate it. Its on my mind everyday and it worries the hell out of me. Im moving to a home with a little more land thank god, but its still an irritating fact that i (us all) will never be completely safe. 

I have my cannabis card but it still really doesn't matter...


----------



## SFC (Jul 28, 2008)

Man Lemon, you are a knucklehead.  I also play the guerilla game in the same state.  Ever hear of the moultrie infrared game cams.  Well the cops are getting smart to using them as well.  Especially someone dumb enough to put 18 buckets in the same area.   You are to young and dumb for this game at this point in your life.  

I won't even bother to give you anymore tips, because again you are to young and dumb to listen yet.  Get a job, go to school,and someday when you have your **** together start growing again.  You are prison bound.


----------



## growdammit (Jul 28, 2008)

WOW, I really have enjoyed following this thread!  I must say, tenacity must run in your family, I would have probably just never gone back, but I am older and stay within NORML's limits to 5 plants in my state and only grow on private property... and I still sweat bullets when my outdoor ladies keep staying tall and green and not ready yet as all the other vegetation dies back!  I do actually understand your enthusiasm and love for your plants, I was ur age when I started growing in an attic of an apartment building I was living in... I spent afternoons over fertilizing, over watering and pruning!  LOL, and I was on probabtion for possessing it.  I look back and think how much the great life I know today would have been different if I had been busted for the twenty or so plants I arrogantly had in all the windows.  I have had my skirmishes and thumbed my nose at the law in the past too, but life is too good to take chances like getting sent away for plants you possibly could never see burst into buds anyway.  I guess Im still a rebel and still growing and being a young headstrong grower at one point in my life I applaud your never say die attitude, but the been there done that guy would say just build yourself a hydro setup, build her in the privacy of your house and dont say nothin more about it to anyone... except maybe the ole lady who might notice the big vented box in the corner!
Best of luck...
look forward to more harrowing tales from the never give up commando!
CHEERS MAN


----------



## bznuts (Jul 29, 2008)

lemom

                                         dude

                                     GL my friend

                                        :ignore:


----------



## Super Skunk (Oct 7, 2008)

Just stay away! If they come pick you up, deny! If they say they have witness', deny. If they say they have pics, you got it deny. Just remember, if you go back they will have pics, and I would bet that they are not to far from there waiting. Our justice system is great, a cop can sit and lie on the stand during questioning, whenever they want with no reprucusions. You tell one lie during questioning and they will pin every grow on you for 100 miles. Maybe even a burglary or two, whatever cases they can close at your expence. Just stay away from there. Just remember most leo are dumb as a box of rocks, if they werent they would be capable of a much better job.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 7, 2008)

Dude, I have to say your not making good decisions...

first off the minute anyone but you knew you were growing I would of wrote the grow off...

Then you suspected the cops have identified the grow but did not take the plants.... This would of been a good sign to just write it off as well,,,, but you didnt heed that...

YOu chose listen to some of the knuckleheads that said go camo up and go get your plants.... Thats almost the dumbest thing Ive ever heard..... You want to get caught dont you?

Then you sucessfully retrieve the plants but bring them to your house???:hitchair:   That IS the dumbest thing I ever heard of...... Why wouldnt one of your friends that you trust so much offer up his residence? and youre 18.....PLEASE TELL ME THIS ISNT YOUR FOLKS PLACE????? 

If it is....then your not only a ******* your a inconsiderate *******....Your parent could lose thier house if this is the case/...


----------



## la9 (Oct 8, 2008)

No doubt, first I would have heard the word cops I would have forgotten the whole grow, never to mentioned again. Why risk it ?


----------



## 420n3r0 (Oct 8, 2008)

i agree


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

lemon_breed08 said:
			
		

> lol reading all your guys's threads about how i am a dumb *** trust me i know very well but for some reason i cant just let them go i just cant im a tree hugger when it comes to my babies like for real i just sit out there and hang out with them for hours expecting ploting how big they will get and everything and i dont know i just love my plants i know im dumb and honestly *if i get busted for this im skipping town* but trust me when i say this next year im not going to grow i plant to leave the state after high school and i dont have a p.o. im 18 which means adult probation and random drug tests that's it so whatever but other then that oh yea and the people that know about my plants, well *lets just say we have delt with the so called police befoure and they dident nail me* then because no one talked and we had our stories straight so i know what you guys are thinking for shore but i can trust them! and thats a fact. *But i have plans to move them tomorrow night* i have it figured out i have them in a perfect place to get them in the van and were leaving at one to move cuzz the police switch posts at one they all go in and the night shift go's out and at 3 is too late cuzz thats when they run the back roads looking for drunks so im going to move them at one and put them at the house im at now and my best friend will take care of them and i give him a little bud and everyones happy and *i know 18 6 ft plants are allot* but im doing it screw it i mean if i get caught i'll get out on a p. r. bond and im taking off leaving this state but if all goes as planed im chillin listenin to bob marley dont worry about a thing and not bothering no one so we will see ill let you guys see them if i can just get a camera thats the only prob is getting a camera without anyone knowing what im doing ill try but no garantees well thanks for all the tips keep sending the threads it all helps for realy you guys bring up some things i would never think off so thanks but ill keep you all posted later!


 

This post is over 2 months old.

Being too cock sure at 18 teaches you that you should have listened to advice and not be so confident that you can beat LEO.

I wonder what the foods like?

I also wonder is he now has a higher voice.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 8, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This post is over 2 months old.
> 
> Being too cock sure at 18 teaches you that you should have listened to advice and not be so confident that you can beat LEO.
> 
> ...



lol... he's crazy.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 8, 2008)

*I heard of retarded folks before, even knew a few to be capable of complex thoughts, but this guy is about 3 bricks short of a load :rofl:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhh yes what is was like to be young dumb . LMAO. I was invincible once myself, learned not to be


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2008)

The original posters last time here was July 25th.  I wonder if that's due to his poor choices?


----------



## SFC (Oct 8, 2008)

Let that be a lesson to all you youngsters that think you know.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 8, 2008)

:doh:


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 8, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The original posters last time here was July 25th.  I wonder if that's due to his poor choices?



Probably because he was moving it that same weekend.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 8, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The original posters last time here was July 25th.  I wonder if that's due to his poor choices?



This was one of the most entertaining threads of the summer.  I hope Mr. Lemon Breed comes back next year (or in 5 -10) to regale us with his latest dubious adventures.  We can all try to talk sense into him again.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 9, 2008)

That was a good read!


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 9, 2008)

no kidding... is he still around?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 9, 2008)

haha He shoulda' listened to the fine folks here at MP! lmao


----------



## ston3pony (Oct 9, 2008)

I wouldn't go back unless it's at night with a skii mask. Also, duct tape the soles of your shoes. Take anything you left at the scene and toss it in to a pile. Water bottles, bags, anything, throw it in to a pile. Douse it with a gallon of gas and take off (unless it's somewhere where that would start a forest fire).


You didn't leave any semen on anything did you??

"_This jobs isn't really how y'know shows like CSI make it out to be. I mean when I first joined the force, I assumed there was semen on everything! And there was some sort of semen database that had every bad guy's semen in it. There isn't! That doesn't exist! It'd be nice. Like that crime scene to today. If the man had ejaculated and then punched you in the face, we would have a real good shot at catching him! But no.. just a punch in the face, no semen. Story of my life..._"

-Officer Michaels


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 9, 2008)

LMAO I remember this thread. Poor lemon breed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey,

I live on Vancouver Island and the police don't bother with 18 plants. Not sure what the USA will do, I'd pick those plants up quick, probably at night with two duffle bags. It would only take 4 minutes to chop and walk or run like the wind


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2008)

ston3pony said:
			
		

> "_when I first joined the force, I assumed there was semen on everything!
> It'd be nice. _
> _If the man had ejaculated_
> _we would have a real good shot _"


 
Strange

:rofl:


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 13, 2008)

Too true dude! Had a similar incident myself just a year back and almost got busted. They left the plants as bait it seemed but I wasn't dumb enough to go get them. They could still be out there as far as I know. Not worth the risk!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

No kidding, someone has a semen fettish.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 13, 2008)

I keep reading on this forum about how nice everyone is on here. Well reading this thread that is not the case. Instead of poking fun at the guys misforutane you all could of help him out with words of advice, but you would rather make fun of his risky choice. Some people got nothing to lose but their plants. That may of been his problem. He could be in jail right now and some of you keep clowning on him. I don't want no one in jail for a non-volitent so say crime. May be one of yous going to jail would change your out look. I tried to get some info help on here once and got nothing but smart [email protected]# answers. Certain ones in particular always seem to have a smart [email protected]# answer unless the person posting is known on here. I will not give the pleasure of mentioning names.

Remember Bambi- If you don't have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all. may be childish but it applys to adults not just childern.


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Yimmy,

First off we do not know if the kid is in jail or what has happened to him....  Everyone here gave him the absolute BEST advice anyone could've done..... Abandon the Grow and forget everything about it....  He did not listen and went all tactical ninja style and went and got them the next night... He brought them to his own house....  There were several really bad decisions he made there...

We tried to help the kid.../shrug...


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 13, 2008)

well.. he did say he lived in Michigan.

Let this be a lesson to everybody, here's something that was in the news last week.

hxxp://www.livingstondaily.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080926/NEWS01/809260307

*Three men arrested for stealing pot plants*

By Lisa Roose-Church  DAILY PRESS & ARGUS  September 26, 2008

Unadilla Township police arrested three Jackson men who became lost after allegedly stealing several marijuana plants from a rural Dexter Trail field.

Police Chief William Cook said Thursday that the trio  identified as 18-, 22- and 25-year-old men  admitted they stole the marijuana as payment for a bad drug debt.

"All three men admitted to police they were engaging in an illegal drug enterprise, and they had stolen the marijuana plants because of a bad drug debt owed to them by a Stockbridge man," the chief explained.

The incident took place at about 11:30 p.m. Saturday, when Investigator Ryan Hamlin became suspicious of a Pontiac Bonneville that pulled into a driveway where the officer was quietly patrolling. The driver of the vehicle, identified as the 22-year-old male, spotted the officer, quickly backed out and sped away, Cook said.

When Hamlin conducted a license plate check, he discovered the vehicle owner, identified as the 25-year-old man, had a suspended driver's license.

Hamlin then stopped the suspect vehicle and observed a baggie of marijuana sitting on the backseat. He subsequently arrested the driver, who was alone in the car.

Subsequent investigation indicated that the 22-year-old male had dropped off the other two men near a field where they allegedly stole the marijuana plants and then met back up with the driver, who dropped them off a second time, Cook said.

Police located the two alleged cohorts walking in Stockbridge.

Officers eventually recovered six pill bottles of suspected illegal medication, four large marijuana plants and six baggies of marijuana, Cook said.

Officers also seized $800 in cash, six cellular phones and the car under the Michigan Drug Forfeiture Act.

Police are seeking charges against the men for possession of illegal drugs with intent to distribute, a seven-year felony; and conspiracy to distribute illegal narcotics, a four-year felony.

Police did not release additional information.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

Yimmy Capone said:
			
		

> I keep reading on this forum about how nice everyone is on here. Well reading this thread that is not the case. Instead of poking fun at the guys misforutane you all could of help him out with words of advice, but you would rather make fun of his risky choice. Some people got nothing to lose but their plants. That may of been his problem. He could be in jail right now and some of you keep clowning on him. I don't want no one in jail for a non-volitent so say crime. May be one of yous going to jail would change your out look. I tried to get some info help on here once and got nothing but smart [email protected]# answers. Certain ones in particular always seem to have a smart [email protected]# answer unless the person posting is known on here. I will not give the pleasure of mentioning names.
> 
> Remember Bambi- If you don't have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all. may be childish but it applys to adults not just childern.



"I keep reading on this forum about how nice everyone is on here. Well reading this thread that is not the case. Instead of poking fun at the guys misforutane you all could of help him out with words of advice, but you would rather make fun of his risky choice."
*I don't think anyone here would be doing poking fun buddy . Even if so, it would be a member. You must realize my friend, this still is a public forum base where anybody can join. I'm sure you remember registering to this forum base. Did it ask you if you were a nice person etc. etc. and then require approval? No! They don't want it to be this much of a hassle. So they set it up you tick a terms and conditions box and you hit submit. Now if you were that member that skipped over it, think about it. No admin or anything will ever know. They put their trust in your hands there to make a good judgement. Then, the great MP staff who monitors these boards, have to ban people like this. This isn't fun, but it has to happen if you disobey rules.

These people are actually WAY different than good posters here at MP who will offer up good time while their watching a Buffalo Sabres game to defend their good buddies here. The people I know if they were to poke fun they would FIRST show the most SAFE decision for you (not the way you would look coolest in front of you friends, or make you the most MONEY you drug dealers!) and then second, maybe make a small joke to enlighten a serious situation. I recall a thread where one of our old buddies here Snuggles was wrongly taken advantage of by the LEO and we all gave comfort and support to him. Tons of people were sharing similar stories, engaging in deep conversations.

These people are not the people you speak of.

P.S. I am curious to see one situation where a true MPer "poked fun" at someone.*



"He could be in jail right now and some of you keep clowning on him. I don't want no one in jail for a non-volitent so say crime. May be one of yous going to jail would change your out look. I tried to get some info help on here once and got nothing but smart [email protected]# answers. Certain ones in particular always seem to have a smart [email protected]# answer unless the person posting is known on here. I will not give the pleasure of mentioning names."

Remember Bambi- If you don't have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all. may be childish but it applys to adults not just childern.
*Alot of the people here actually HAVE went to jail before, and they still grow and offer tons of wise and knowledgeable advice. I'm sorry if an immature 18 year old decides to illegally grow on someone else's property but we don't support that here at MP, we support indoor or outdoor grows on your own property for yourself and not to sell.

Even still while they know this they offer the best help available. The obvious safest decision is ignored anyways and he MAY POSSIBLY have been busted. We did what we could, and he blatantly ignored us and thats disrespect especially when were trying to HELP YOU! We get NOTHING out of this. WE JUST KEEP YOU SAFE!!!*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 13, 2008)

*Stupid gets caught more often than not-so-stupid  forewarned is forearmed and this fool was warned numerous times :hubba:*


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah some did try to help with tips and advice. Then as the thread goes on people start bashing him for his actions. People will do regardless of advice. You never made a bad decision? I doubt it. And don't think I have to play cool for my friends. I don't have freinds cus i don't trust friends. And one incident where a mp person pokes fun at some one. hold on let me get it for you.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 13, 2008)

But Then the guy turned out to one of most helpful on this site.
But that don't mean you don't see people poking fun at others on here for there bad mistakes.Maybe it was the jail joke they were saying is what got to me. Because any one thats been in jail knows that it's not cool. 



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31773


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Yimmy 

You really must stop reading in black and white, GSS came back to your thread twice more, giving you known experience and later giving you advice.

A quick joke was shared with you, that is all, once you have been here a while you will understand how the forum works, we are not 2D here, nothing was wrong with that post at all, its you who have entered a new arena of friends, you have to adapt to us, not us you.


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 13, 2008)

if you ask for advice and then ignore the advice given, and end up in the slammer, what do you expect?

oh, what a smart individual. he completley ignored the advice of several experienced people. learning from mistakes you have made is smart, but learning to listen to the people who have made them, before you make them yourself is smarter.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 13, 2008)

I said he turned out to be one of the most helpful.
Sorry for my response but it was just the talk of him going to jail that got to me.Most peeps on here are cool, but some times people write some ignorant things that don't need to be said.
Jokes should be for like someone saying their wife found their plants or the cat p*ssed on it.
But LEO watching you That is not funny for no one.
But thats just my opinion.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to admit I would have a real hard time not going back and getting my plants. When I was younger and REALLY STUPID lol I once went back and got a plant I had at high noon and crossed a major intersection with it over my shoulder. Ummmmmmmm yeah, like I said.......


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

Yimmy, you need to realize all poor godspeed did was make a joke, and you decided to be egotistical, elitist, and harassing (flaming)

For those not as smart as you, let me define: (just kidding)



let me explain. this is what you posted:



			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> i personnaly think water is bad seening how alot of bacteria comes from water. oh by the way my brother is a scientist so don't argue the facts. thats his field is bacteria and viruses.
> 
> 
> (17 days) is that you trying to be funny godspeedsuckah
> ...



And...even after saying this, he came back and felt bad and he said:



			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I don't know if it helps or not but my doctor told me one time that lime and / or lemons in your water do help with cleaning you out. I love my doc  The reason being is that they are a natural diuretic.



He still gave you the best of his advice despite being called a Hillbilly by you.


I am not responding to anything else you say by the way that worked me up a little but I love this message board and I don't want to be kicked off. If you decide to come after me and flame me, then go ahead. You can be the one to get banned. But I'll let my buddies defend me.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

Where the heck did this come from??? Wow, I need to smoke another bowl, I am very confused. LOL.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> But I'll let my buddies defend me.



I got your back buddy. I am still REALLY CONFUSED as to where the heck this came from. I thought we were talking about lemonbreed's adventures. Oh well, I am going to smoke another bowl, brb.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm hittin one now out of the RooR. Join me at bong hitters club!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

Go up a few posts godspeed. your stoned self thanked him!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2008)

This thread is makin no sense now to anyone I don't think.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree Mom LOL.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

*I should stop smokin this northern lights eh? sorry for fueling this mess!!!*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

gotta love northern lights, very yummy!!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll tell ya what.If someone is ignorant enough to engage in activities that involve retrieving suspect plants,they deserve to be ridiculed.Furthermore,I have been a member for a little while.I have had the privilage to be enlightened by many on this forum,many very cool people..This leads me to this question....Who is Yimmy anyway? I never heard of him.Perhaps he's the same guy that started this post,and playing childish games,the same childish games one plays in a half a$$ grow op...my opinion anyway
Stay cool EVERYONE


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm still wondering if anybody got bigfoot on deercam.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yay:


Gb


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2008)

> Remember Bambi- If you don't have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all. may be childish but it applys to adults not just childern.





> lets not try to insult my intelligence since i am considered on the genuis side
> 
> Oh i just seen your a hillbilly under your name now i see how smart you are(smartass)


..."YIMMY".......aren't both of those "your" quotes???..:confused2: 
..


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 14, 2008)

Can't believe I got such an arouse out of you people. Taken it to your heart a little to much aren't you all. feelin a little guilty by what I said I can see.
Now to your remarks. About me being a genuis-My I.Q. is 156 which is pretty damn high. My college GPA for accounting is 3.8. For you that don't know an A=4.0 and a B= 3.0. and the bambi remark Hahahaha.pretty funy Hick. Thats why I love thee internet everyone is so tough when your *** can't be touched. Keep talking **** in a safe place. And as I posted earlier in this thread most are cool on here except when someone on here that ain't known says something then people want to cut up. If it was you hick that said what I said they would be kissing your *** or godsspeedsucah, or Mutt. or Hempgoddess, etc. But since I wrote it and i ain't knowin on here everyone has something to say.


All i simply was trying to say is it not cool to make fun of some one going to jail. Not my fault people were feeling a little sensitive about what I said. 
If my name had moderator under my name people would be agreeing, but since I'm a nobody on here people want to say something smart.
And Hick you know you were one on here I appreicated and now you get involved. thats cool though.

P.S. every time you quote me it adds a rep point to me. so thanks for quoting


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 14, 2008)

Im still trying to figure out how I got roped into this Yimmy, can you please clarify?


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 14, 2008)

Godspeed I used my first thread to show that not everyone on here is so freindly. It just so happen you were the first to post  on it and said something smarta#s. But then I pointed out that you also turned out to be the most helpful. I asked if 16 days was enough to get clean for my PO and you said no 17.lol It just wasn't funny at the time and I made a remark about you being a hillbilly. Now you remember. To many bong rips for you my friend.

Then i was following this thread and I seen people making fun of poor lemonbreeds misfourtane. He might be in jail is how it seems. And me didn't like the remarks some people made about him being in jail. I did not mean to pull you into it but it was an example. I'm in no way a hater. I just be reading about how this is such a friendly site but i don't see everyone being so friendly. Hypocrits. But as I mention you and a few others seem real cool but others say things that should not be said if they are so friendly. And since I mentioned it everyone is trying to put their 2 cents in on what i said. And they get 2 cents back for change, cus what they say is worthless. Sorry you got caught up in the crossfire.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

My Intelligence Quotient is higher than yours but feel no need to brag about it.


Stop being so serious Yimmy


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 14, 2008)

No big deal I was just a little confused at the moment. Did you try the lemons and lime, and did you get your urine test done? My doctor really did tell me that, supposedly it will clean your system out real well.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 14, 2008)

Godspeed no my PO didn't pop it on me,thank god, so i don't know if it worked. But thanks for the help.

Hippy I don't care if I.Q. is higher than mine. I don't brag about it either. Someone just brought it up so I had to show that I am no dummy.

I do like this site it is very helpful. Its just the jokes about jail that got to me and now everyone wants to respond to what i said like they got sensitive about it.

Do I have to suspend myself for two weeks like papabeach.lol see thats a joke. People will do risky things but that don't mean we have to make fun of his situation.

Wow this thread and arguement just keeps going.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> All i simply was trying to say is it not cool to make fun of some one going to jail.


 
You remember what site you're on right?  Of course you do, you're a genious.    It's a reality- folks who make poor choices go to jail.  It happens!  Especially when it comes to MJ.  I think it's great for members to go back and read about someone elses careless mistakes.  Hopefully they will learn something that will keep them out of the slammer.  

Another thread that's run its course.  Closed.


----------

